# Rear 3 Steps



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone successful in replacing the wider rear 3 steps with a 2 step?

Ours scrapes every time we back up the drive way. My dealer will replace them under warranty at this time, however the manuf. 2 step unit is for the smaller door, so they can't just order the original 2 step.

You might think that Keystone would have a 2 step, wider unit used on maybe another trailer. Of course it would need to probably match just right.

Anyone replace thiers?
THANKS


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The difference in the width of the 2 step in narrower but not much. I thought about doing it and saw no reason why you could not use a small spacer on each side to make up the difference. That was my plan if I damaged my 3 step.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The difference in the width of the 2 step in narrower but not much. I thought about doing it and saw no reason why you could not use a small spacer on each side to make up the difference. That was my plan if I damaged my 3 step.
> 
> John
> [snapback]106758[/snapback]​


John,

Did you actually look at a two-step? I haven't looked yet but I MUST replace my three-step. Where did you see one?

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My front door has a two step, the rear has 3. I was thinking of swapping the steps but the 3 step is too wide to go by the other door


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

The rear step was the one thing I did not like about the 28RSDS. But now that we have been on a few trips the three steps are very handy for DW and Mother-in-Law. I have only scraped them once but I have to be vary careful when we are going in and out of parking areas. I would like to back into the drive way from time to time but the steps will not allow that. So I just leave it in front of the house overnight. For those that use their driveway for storage I can see where that is a big problem.

I had a receiver welded on the rear of the Outback and had to lower the stab jacks at the same time. I have thought about adding a wheel behind the jack to keep the steps from dragging but I have not figured out it that will work yet.

Maybe someone will come up with a good mod to solve this problem.

Great Outbacking!!!!
KB


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 27RSDS and have found that if I remove the weight dist. bars and go in at a angle, the rear steps will not drag. It might be worth a try to see if it will give you enough clearance.

Gary


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, going in at an angle slowly will help. Also, the axel flip mod is another option for getting more clearance. It is not that expensive, and worth it!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oddly enough, we upgraded to 15" tires and no more scraping! We must have been barely scraping the driveway...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The best mod in this situation is probably an axle flip. Be aware however that along with the flip come several 'unintended' features (i.e.: The rear slide and latches are just enough higher that you loose valuable arm leverage when opening and closing, the stabilizers will no longer reach the ground, and the outdoor cooktop is now much higher).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ... and the outdoor cooktop is now much higher).
> [snapback]106843[/snapback]​


Doug..you should know by now that is NOT a cook top....it's a DRINK top.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a pic of a member who installed wheelies to protect the rear from touching.










I raised my rear step up by 3/4" by moving the 4 bolts that hold the step in place. If you raise it too much the steps will not fold out.










Thor


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I remove the weight dist. bars and go in at a angle, the rear steps will not drag
> 
> [snapback]106794[/snapback]​


 This was the plan I had if my 26RS was too close. What I found was the back was OK but the hitch gets close and when I had alot of extra wood I brought back home once I had to "extend the curb" with wooden planks so the rear wheels of the truck would lift the hitch sooner so avoid scrapping the concrete. This would also work with the trailer wheels to lift the rear end of the trailer earlier to avoid the steps. It all depends on the driveway and the depth of the curb you have to go up.

The rear caster wheel may work for a little interference and suspension bounce but alot you may end up straining the the frame from the extra load. The wheels themselve reduce the clearance.

David


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM...if the wheel hit, I'm guessing your bumper would have as well. I saw these at the Spring rally last year and they were very nice. If I had any welding/metal skills I would add this to my Outback in a heartbeat.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OutbackPM...if the wheel hit, I'm guessing your bumper would have as well. I saw these at the Spring rally last year and they were very nice. If I had any welding/metal skills I would add this to my Outback in a heartbeat.
> [snapback]108391[/snapback]​


I wonder if they can be bolted on with some sort of bracket? It really does not need to be that strong. If you hit and break them, you replace them...much cheaper than damaging the frame of the outback or your rear step.

Thor


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I almost didn't buy the 28RSDS because of this. Our driveway up to our RV parking on the side yard is VERY steep. I decided to remove the 3 step for now and I'm looking into a 2 step model when I get a chance.

Thor, are the bolts adjustable on yours or did you drill new holes? Mine are carriage bolts with no adjustment if I recall correctly.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not really adjustable, but there are extra holes. His apparently did not use the top choice of bolt holes, so he was able to move up. Mine was unable to go higher.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John said it. There are extra holes. I just moved the 4 bolts to another set of holes and gained about 3/4" - 1". I know it is not much, but a small gain for about 5mins work and no $$ isn't bad.

Tor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

A friend of mine just bought a 2007 28RSDS and it apears the rear steps have changed to 2 step. I will not know until next week when we go pick it up but from the pictures that is what it looks like. If so I would recommend that if you have issues with the 3 step get Keystone to change it out under warranty.

I added the picture of the 2007
KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would be glad to trade my front 2-steps for your rear 3-steps.
Unfortunately, the width is not the same.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> A friend of mine just bought a 2007 28RSDS and it apears the rear steps have changed to 2 step. I will not know until next week when we go pick it up but from the pictures that is what it looks like. If so I would recommend that if you have issues with the 3 step get Keystone to change it out under warranty.
> 
> I added the picture of the 2007
> KB
> ...


A minor hijack but if this is a 28RSDS, then the awning is in a better location now also and appears to be a 18 ft awning


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah... Now you can restrict the opening of both doors! Big improvement.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine just bought a 2007 28RSDS and it apears the rear steps have changed to 2 step. I will not know until next week when we go pick it up but from the pictures that is what it looks like. If so I would recommend that if you have issues with the 3 step get Keystone to change it out under warranty.
> ...


Actually they started doing this late in 2006 and the awning is 20' Long!!!!! My March 06 is the same way.

KB


----------

